# Current Listening cavalli



## Bas (Jul 24, 2012)

Andolink said:


> *Francesco Cavalli*: _La Calisto_
> Maria Bayo, soprano
> Alessandra Mantovani, soprano
> Graham Pushee, counter-tenor
> ...


----------

